# Grand National Entries



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

The entries were to be in by the 10th. But I have just heard on the WOEC. That entries and holes are being accepted til 12-30-05. Entry is $5.50 a birds. Holes are 4/$25.00 or $8.00ea.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*If*

Anyone at the Grand National needs help selling thier birds let me know. Rena and I will have a couple of holes. The hole placement is 1st come 1st sevre. Try and get close to us. We are going in earlier to help set up. Feel free to joint us. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*All birds will be cooped*

By 10 Thrus. The show starts at 8:00 am. Come on down. Lots of birds for sale. West of England tumblers, American Rollers,Fantails, English Trumpeters, African owls,White racers,Modenas,Show rollers, Iranian Tumblers,Indain Fantail, Brimingham rollers.. Get there early some birds are already sold. Pricing starts at $5.00 and goes up in to the $100.00 each bird.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*What is happening?*

Thursday and Friday saw many birds deleivered from the post office to the Orange show. All those arriving birds had to be cooped in. You take one bird. Found out what breed it is. Where that breed is kept. What band # and color class. Then you match it to the birds card. Which could be on 7000 cages in 2 buildings. Are you up to the challege?

Showing started on Friday and finshes on Saturday.Buying and selling happens from Thursday to Saturday.

A few lucky birds made the great escape and had a fly around the National. 2 of those lucky birds were a couple of my rollers. What show offs. That is to be expected, they are flying Brimingham Rollers. they were captured and returned to thier cages.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

upcd said:


> ...they were captured and returned to thier cages.


How do you capture them in such a large open space?!

Although matching up all those birds and cages is a lot of work, what a great experience handling all those birds!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*wait*

For them to come down. they needed to eat and drink. They want to be with the other pigeons.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Masked man


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the reminder .I got to send in my entry fee .and I know this is an old post


----------

